# 34w4d on Labor Watch!



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone! I wont post the huge long story kinda want to spare all those that read the 3rd tri forum.

Anyway I am now just sitting home waiting for labor to start after coming home from the hospital.. I had my cerclage removed in an emergency surgery situation as well as a bladder scope. I have kidney stones that we cant deal with until after the babies are here.

I just had steroids on 34w0d and 34w1d.. so they should be in effect by now. I have contractions that are currently about 10 minutes apart but they are not strong or lasting more than about 40-50 seconds. I am only 1 CM dilated, 30% effaced, and baby A is head down 3/5ths engaged. They estimate the babies to be right under or right over 5lbs with the last ultrasound 2/4/14. My MFM u/s tech gives us a range since they know that scans arent 100% accurate. If I make it to Tuesday 2/25 they are doing another anatomy scan.

Both twins are currently head down so I am waiting to rush to the hospital when contractions are closer together or water breaks.

Thats my update!* Any words of wisdom from a twin mom that had to deliver around 34.5-35W? *


----------



## DollPosse

I haven't had twins at that gestation but I had my first at 35 weeks. She was healthy for her gestation and spent two weeks in hospital. I had to have my first cerclage removed at 35 weeks due an emergency. I had contractions every 10 minutes, but they actually stopped and I gave birth at 36w5d.

I know it's difficult to stay or be relaxed, but you will be okay, and the babes will be too. Update when you can.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks. No contractions now... But i all the sudden started swelling so bad that I can't even bend my legs or walk! The doctor ruled out pre e but have never seen so much swelling.


----------



## highhopes2013

Omg brandy good luck! Xx


----------



## cherrylips100

Good luck Brandy, you've done well to hang on this far. My midwife always said to me that once you hit 32 weeks, babies dramatically mature so you will all be fine I'm sure. Look forward to hearing your birth announcement very soon!


----------



## PinkPeony

Eek!! Brandy! How exciting and a bit scary I'm sure! Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Bcinla

Isn't it crazy that you are finally here?! Do they think it will happen anytime because of the cerclage removal? I will labor watch with you. I was 1 centimeter and 50% effaced at my last appointment. I have regular, 3 minutes apart, contractions at my NST yesterday but they were not painful...couldn't even feel most of them. I am having more tightenings that are uncomfortable but nothing I cant handle. Speaking of swelling, my right foot has swelled and my hands are so swollen in the morning I cannot bend them. I am actually hoping to go into labor earlier than my 38 week induction because I am having trouble breathing which is really scary. I even dragged my husband to this restaurant close by where they have a special salad that is supposed to bring on labor for women. If you are curious, the link is below. Unfortunately, it hasn't worked yet. Keep us posted on any new signs that something might be happening. Exciting times!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bNxQcLyXjQ


----------



## marymoomin

My waters went at 35+3. I kind of messed about getting to the hospital and about an hr and a half after they went I was convinced I was going to deliver in the car. I had a emcs as my didn't progress with my eldest but the contraction were about 1-2 mins apart very quickly after the waters went. Good luck it's suck an exciting time!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I know it's best for them to stay put for as long as they can but it's to the point its ruining my emotional and physical state... which I am sure isnt helping with my health.

I really kinda wish they wouldnt have stopped it long enough to get get the surgery done that they did because I am soooo ready now!

The steroids should be in effect for their lungs and the swelling has me so scared that something major is wrong with me they arent catching. I love my doctor and he has been great but I keep mentioning the swelling the last couple days and he ran tests but other than that he brushes me off if its about that.

I have gained 23lbs of water in the last 4 days... it's all water I know because I have been in bed and havent eaten more than 2 meals a day and they are tiny as well as just trying to take in tons of water hoping that would flush this out of me! The swelling is not relieved from laying down with them elevated.. I am in bed 99 % of the time even though he said I didn't need to be since I cant walk! When I get up it gets worse. It's to the point that I cant bed my legs to get in and out of bed husband has to help me.

Oh and btw I hadnt even gained 23lbs the entire pregnancy till this week!


----------



## mumdream2013

good luck brandy! x x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Bcinla said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bNxQcLyXjQ

If I was in So Cal I would be eating that as take out 3x a day!! lol


----------



## Bcinla

I cant believe you have swelled up so much!!! Sounds painful. I hope that is a sign that labor is around the corner for you!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Well, I am omw out the door to have Eggplant Parmigiana I dont believe the myth but I am willing to try anything to avoid an EMCS right now that isnt harmful to the baby.

Also on the way home DH is stopping at the healthfood store to grab some 

- Raspberry Leaf Tea

-EPO

-Dates


No flipping way I am DTD I can barely move LOL 


I wont touch castor oil though for sure.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh and he is making me DANDAN noodles for dinner <3 he is the best cook in the world... super spicy too


----------



## Bcinla

I need to do some research on epo and raspberry tea leave. I walked a little last night which I think lead to some false labor from 2:30 am until 6. Contractions every three minutes and uncomfortable enough to keep me awake. I called labor and delivery and they suggested I call my doc and come in but I wanted to wait to make sure it was the real thing before I bothered everyone in the middle of the night. Sure enough it wasnt and I finally fell asleep at 6. Urgh. What a tease!


----------



## princess_1991

Good luck hun!

I did castor oil with dd (didnt actually find out it was dangerous until after I had done it!!) And I definitely wouldn't recommend! It made me so ill and did absolutely nothing!

Hope the little ladies dont keep you waiting long and hoping the swelling goes down :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks everyone... Ideally if I could get the swelling to go down I would be a happy lil clam and deal with all the other ill side effects. The swelling is very very scary.


Dr is sending me back to L&D for evaluation... This is my 4th trip in less than 2 months with 3 hospital stays uggh.


----------



## DollPosse

I keep checking in. I'm so excited for you.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Admitted to the hospital after blood work. My liver levels are elevated so they want to watch them.. I have a feeling they are trying to drag me to 36w


----------



## LucyLake

I've got everything crossed for you Brandy!! My liver enzymes were totally off the day before I delivered due to my preeclampsia. I have the feeling your little ladies could come soon! <3 :flower:


----------



## jury3

Good luck Brandy! The swelling is scary, hopefully it's nothing serious. Hang in there, you're almost done!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Still in the hospital. My liver levels came down just slightly so it gives them hope. The babies looked great on the nst and the anatomy scan. Waiting on some more tests to if they stay put or gotta come out. Thanks everyone


----------



## skyesmom

hey hon, steroids are well known to cause swelling as they are directly connected to water retention in the body, and i am quite surprised no one has ever mentioned that to you!! so no wonder you've swollen so badly after receiving two shots of those!!!!

i hope all is fine with you and your babies and keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

I`m stalking! Hope whatever`s best for the babies and you is what happens! Hope you`re not too uncomfortable!


----------



## ~Brandy~

The girls are doing great mom is not. I have chosen to take the torture as long as it isn't life threatening.

I am on hospital bed rest currently. The girls are about 5lbs 6oz each and 19" long.. Both head down. Dilated only 1cm with 40% effaced. My system is apparently not real thrilled with the end of pregnancy. I have kidney stones which are continually creating a new infection. So they are treating the infections as they come. I was just diagnosed with pre-eclampsia my entire body is swollen. To manage the pre e we are doing labs for liver levels every 6 hours as well as a urine collection that is being tested all the time. My BP is high for me but not for some people only around 140/70-80s.. So I'm just sitting around waiting for the big event lol. I'm F at any point any of my tests come back above a certain point I will be taken in for an emergency c-section
Forgot to mention they get daily scans for their fluids and 4 nst a day. As long as they are happy we keep them in.


----------



## RunningMomOf3

Will be praying for you. Pre eclampsia is serious business. Are you on a magnesium sulfate drip? Take care and rest. Can't wait to see your babies!


----------



## PinkPeony

Wow Brandy! I'm glad they're monitoring you closely, but damn maybe it's just time to get it going? That's all pretty rough on you girl. :hug:


----------



## StayPositive

I really need to check in more often! Brandy, I really hope you are not suffering too much. The things we do for these babies... You are in the best place to keep you and the babies safest, but it must be so frustrating to have to just wait. Really good news the girls are doing well, they are just leaving you with all the nastiness. Fingers crossed the hospital takes the correct course for all of you, and am still hoping you get to try for your vaginal delivery... Take care xx


----------



## Hevalouaddict

Hope every thing goes ok brandy and your princesses arrive safely. I'm surprised there not inducing you with pre e they did with me with my dd. my boys were born at 33+5 with steroid injections. Can't wait to see pics when they arrive x good luck


----------



## ~Brandy~

Heva I had pre e with my daughter 21 years ago as well and made it without an induction they are watching my levels which tells them the severity of the pre e.


----------



## Bcinla

Sorry you are having to go through all of this! I hope you are not too uncomfortable. I had a dream about babyandbump last night. I was answering posts over and over and one of them was yours! I think that is evidence that I am totally obsessed with this twin pregnancy right now, haha. Anyway, I wish you luck with your delivery. Looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Aww thanks BC I am sure with all this monitoring that the girls and I will be fine. It's just how long can my body tolerate the pregnancy before we have to deliver. I am super to have made it to 35+


----------



## Dis3tnd

Brandy - hoping you aren`t too uncomfortable. Glad they are monitoring you closely!

I hope you`ll still be able to attempt vaginal (if that`s what you want) - but regardless, you did a great job cooking those babies and you`ll do a great job bringing them into this world!


----------



## princess_1991

Aww sorry to hear your not having a fun time with the end of your pg!
Hope those little ladies hang on a bit longer and make a healthy screaming entrance into the world!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks everyone! It's day by day but I feel good about it. I have bought quite a few extra days already so if we deliver earlier than 36W it wont be for the lack of trying.

Hope you all have a happy and healthy delivery. I would of never guessed a twin pg was this rough ;)


----------



## marymoomin

It is rough, in a way no one prepares you for... Good luck, nearly there. Xx


----------



## jury3

Brandy you've done amazing to make it this far! Whatever happens, your babies should be healthy so that's good! Can't wait to see pics when they get here :)


----------



## DollPosse

I have you Brandy at warrior status :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

It's torture being on hospital bed rest! I vow to never commit a crime I couldn't hack it in jail Rofl.*

The doctors are letting me be home for the weekend but I have to report for labs and nst first thing Monday morning. Hooray


----------



## DollPosse

Getting out is good. Enjoy your freedom.


----------



## LucyLake

I was thinking about you today Brandy and figured you may have had your sweet twincesses by now, but if not I'm sending hospital bedrest and pree hugs. :flower: sending you all the best, boy does preeclampsia get a bunch of us in the final wks!! I hope you're home snuggling with your little ladies in the nursery.


----------



## hmommy219

Good luck Brandy!! Sending hugs your way! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

In the hospital and stuck at 5cm :-( no contractions so they just have me stuck here waiting it out. I am hoping active labor starts before 37w if not we might have to do a c-section


----------



## Blue12

I was hunting to find if you posted. Was thinking babies might have been here lol. 

Good luck Hun. You are so close now!!!


----------



## jury3

Brandy-Are they letting you walk around or try anything to get labor going? I hope they don't make you do a c-section!


----------



## ~Brandy~

No babies for me yet! Can't believe I'm so close to 37w...I planned on making it to 36w not 37 but I will take it. I am dilated to 5cm and still in the hospital. I am monitored constantly if not being monitored I'm moving around trying to keep labor going. It starts and stops constantly. I might have to eventually cave and have a c-section if this continues :-(


----------



## Blue12

Those girls are very comfy lol.


----------



## Bcinla

Brandy, I am in the hospital too waiting for my induction to start. Maybe we will have our babies on the same day! Hope things progress soon for you.


----------



## PinkPeony

We're going to start taking bets on which one of you goes first. ;)

Seriously though, good luck to you both. We'll be thinking of you. :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Haha probably bc. I won't let them induce me.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Gl BC!

Blue you're this week too!


----------



## hmommy219

Wow! Good luck to you too BCinla!!


----------



## Bcinla

PinkPeony said:


> We're going to start taking bets on which one of you goes first. ;)
> 
> Seriously though, good luck to you both. We'll be thinking of you. :flower:

Haha. At this rate it will be brandy....I have had a very slow start with the induction..


----------



## Dis3tnd

This is so exciting! Two of you to be twin mamas so soon! Its like a race!


----------



## jury3

Good luck ladies!!! There are going to be lots of babies very soon! I hope both of your labors pick up soon and those babies come out nice and healthy!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Brandy, I've been silently stalking this thread for a while but its a pain trying to post on my phone so I've not commented. Anyway, on the computer now.

Goodness, what a bumpy end to the pregnancy you're getting. You must be on the verge of pulling your hair out in frustration! I really really hope things get going naturally for you soon. You're doing a fantastic job :flower:

And thank you for keeping the thread updated. Its worrying when mummies disappear off the radar leaving us wondering!

Good luck to you Bcinla! My induction was super quick, although its the first time I've ever had one (my son came naturally 18 months before the twins) so I don't have the history with them that you do. But I do hope this time is different and those twinnies come out quickly and smoothly for you. 

Ladies, it seems obvious but please, do enjoy those first precious moments with your babies, and the subsequent weeks and months. And do take a zillion photos. There will be moments when you feel you can't cope but you CAN and you will. Multiples are only given to us special mummies that can cope with them. And the good times more than make up for the difficult times. 

You've heard it once, you've heard it a million times but they do grow up so incredibly quickly. My girls will be three years old in the summer and I can scarcely believe it. 

Looking forward to the imminent birth announcements! xxx


----------



## RunningMomOf3

So excited for you guys!!! Good luck! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## DollPosse

Pop those babies out because we need to see some cuteness. :)
I hope you are well. Hang in there. Hugs


----------



## Blue12

Can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Today we welcomed Danica and Cecelia into the world. The doctor broke my water and in less than 2 hours they had arrived. Danica weighs 5lbs 12oz and took 3 pushes. Cecelia weighs 5lbs 3oz and took 2 pushes. Their labor and delivery was unlike anything I could have imagined. I don't even feel like I gave birth today! I didn't tear or have an episiotomy. Both girls are breastfeeding like Champs. The doctors told us that we can go home after 48 hours. We had an entire nicu team on standby and they didn't have to get involved. The girls were beautiful right from delivery. I honestly can't believe how easy it went once labor kicked in.


----------



## Blue12

Incredible news brandy. I'm so happy for you!!!!! Beautiful names. Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Huge congratulations! Sounds like a dream :flower:


----------



## MadameJ

Massive massive massive congrats Brandy!!! That labour/birth just sounds amazing :) cannot wait to see pics of your gorgeous bundles!!!!


----------



## cherrylips100

Congrats on your girls, you definitely deserved a straight forward labor after everything x


----------



## marymoomin

Congrats! Lovely news xx


----------



## skyesmom

WOW!! Congrats Brandy!! and what a sweet choice of names!! you're a wonderwoman!!


----------



## itstime

Fab news Brandy enjoy your girls x x x


----------



## Dis3tnd

Congrats Brandy! I'm so happy that you got your vaginal delivery, and such an easy one to boot! So exciting!

Did they have to turn baby B or were they both head down? 

Glad you're all doing well - so amazing that you get to go home so soon!


----------



## hmommy219

Congratulations!! Amazing delivery and how wonderful that both girls have latched on to feeding so easily! So thrilled for you!! Will you be posting a pic for us? :)


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Congratulations on the arrival of your girls. Can't wait to see pictures. Glad the labour went smoothly. x


----------



## RunningMomOf3

Congrats Brandy! I'm so happy for you!! Can't wait to see pics! :)


----------



## jury3

Congrats Brandy!!! I'm so glad it went smoothly and all of you are doing so well! I can't wait to see some pics :)


----------



## PinkPeony

Yayyyyy!!! Congratulations Brandy!! I'm so happy you had such a smooth birth. After all the discomfort over the past few weeks you really deserve it. Enjoy your sweet girls! :flower:


----------



## Chook

I've been here stalking you brandy for a couple of weeks. Massive congratulations on the safe arrival of your precious girls. Love their names x


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## Bcinla

Congrats Brandy! Looks like we had our girls on the same day. Crazy! Hope you are recovering well and enjoying your girls.


----------



## EmziMoo

Congratulations!


----------



## DollPosse

Huge congrats! I am glad everyone is doing so well.


----------



## StayPositive

Yay! What a lovely end to your nasty third tri. Congratulations on your healthy and happy baby girls. Well done on holding out for your vaginal delivery, and for doing such a great job. You and BC have inspired me to believe it can be done and done happily! Hope you are relaxing at home and settling as a family x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Pictures! So in love ;) 

My time now online is so limited that if I missed a personal to someone I am very sorry :(
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0185.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 24









DSC_0205.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 29









DSC_0206.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 22









DSC_0216.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## jury3

Brandy they are precious! From what I can see in the pictures, they look an awful lot alike! Congrats! Don't worry about getting back to us, you have more important things to tend to :)


----------



## PinkPeony

They're divine Brandy! :cloud9: Seeing those pics is making me excited to meet my girls.


----------



## hmommy219

~Brandy~ said:


> Pictures! So in love ;)
> 
> My time now online is so limited that if I missed a personal to someone I am very sorry :(

Omg...they are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Stinas

Congrats!!! Your princesses are super cute!!


----------



## princess_1991

Congratulations hun! They are beautiful!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks everyone! I plan to keep following everyone so I get to see the babies and follow and share our journies I knew it would be amazing but it's even better than I imagined


----------



## Blue12

Beautiful brandy!!!


----------



## highhopes2013

Congrats brandy! They are gorgeous! Xx


----------



## RunningMomOf3

They are beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## mumdream2013

congrats! beautiful! x x


----------



## GemmaG

Congrats Brandy!!! Your baby girls are just beautiful xx


----------



## ariel01

Huge congrats, Brandy! I'm so happy for you! The girls are absolutely adorable! :flower:


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I haven't been on in a while congrats brandy they are gorgeous and fab weights. Love the names aswell. Well done mama x


----------



## SucreK

Beautiful!!!! Such precious little pearls. :)


----------



## LucyLake

Brandy!!! They're just to die for and I LOVE the names!!! Congrats!! :cloud9:


----------

